# bischon



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Yo i have a bischon and she is the best dog i ever owned she retreives all my geese and *****. She even tracks moose and deer and one time she tracked a zebra clear across that arctic tundra and while she was doing that she pointed a jackalope and a cape buffalo all in the arctic tundra. i have yet to take her hog hunting with my buddies pits. i reccomend a bischon to any hunter out there!!!! :beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

WTF....dude!?!?!


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

yea dude if you dont believe me oh well


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

HAHA you dumb ***. you dont even have a bishon! haha


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yo, thats tyte dude!


----------

